# VM - Stockists of Red Pill



## Oupa (13/12/17)

*The following vendors should have Red Pill in stock from Friday/weekend:*

*Gauteng*
The Vape Industry – Sandton
Vape Odyssey – Horison, Roodepoort
Vape King – Fourways
Vape King – Honeydew, Roodepoort
Vape King – Northcliff

*Kwazulu-Natal*
Wiener Vape Co. – Richards Bay
Ohm My e-Cig – Kloof
Sir Vape – Morningside

*Mpumalanga*
Vape Clouds – Bender, Polokwane
Lifestyle Vaporium – Lydenburg

*Western Cape*
Vape Cartel – Plumstead
Juicy Joes – Durbanville
Juicy Joes – Table View

*More will be added soon.*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/7/18)

Well, there are no Red Pill stockists in Europe YET... but here goes stock to Germany and Holland!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/7/18)

Just for the record... 500ml of Red Pill just arrived in Holland. 200ml of it heads to Germany in the moring!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/18)

Solar Storm and Dvarw pit stop and refill with Red Pill!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/19)

Red Pill off to Australia!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/19)

Red Pill in San Francisco!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/19)

Red Pill lands in Kansas City, Missouri!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/19)

Some words from the chap in Kansas!

"Not a flavor I’ve ever tasted before! Not sure if it’s the Litchi or what?
This is some good shit!
I’ll pick up a crate load of this stuff!"

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (19/3/19)

Wow @Rob Fisher 
This is amazing
So proud of @Oupa

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (20/3/19)

Soon with @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/19)

Matchy-Matchy to the MAX!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/7/19)

Can anyone guess what juice is going into these Davrw's?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (29/2/20)

Red pill

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (1/3/20)

Just bought 3 EZ shots red pill yesterday. Love that stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

